# funny sound - any ideas ?



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear a tick / click / maybe air sound coming from the back of my globe box. I figured it is probably a leak of some sort from the A/C plug in unit that 's in back of the glove compartment. I tightened that up but I still hear the sound and no there's no change. Any ideas on what that might be ? Has this same thing happened to anyone else ? Its not a loud sound, a bit annoying but I'm more worried about the next $10,000 repair.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: funny sound - any ideas ? (flavin42)*

if it sounds like a clicking noise not dependent on engine speen than its probably a blend air door for the climatronic unit. Usually caused by the ac control unit failing, it causes the doors to try and keep closing even though they are closed. New units are about 350-400.00 at the dealer (there is an updated part with new programming to fix that issue)


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: funny sound - any ideas ? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks for the reply. would the sound still happen even if the climate control is OFF? Because I still hear the sound even when it is.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: funny sound - any ideas ? (flavin42)*

The recirculation motor is behind the box. and they go bad often. When heat control box flap motors blow they tick in some cases. Get a scan of the climate control ECU. and it will show up. 
I did all four of mine (600 cost) and one hell of a lot of work, the glove box one was the ONLY one you can change easy.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

I just got a W8 wagon a few days ago, and I noticed the same thing. Mine sounds like a loud CD player that's trying to find a track...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

yea, 99% sure it needs a new climatronic head unit and reset basic settings. common issue with the 02-03


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Do not buy a head unit!!
change the motor first.
my head unit was fine with 3 of the 4 motors stuck.
The head unit is over 500 bucks and wont fix a bad motor.


----------

